# My girls first show



## coltmc4545 (Jun 1, 2013)

Is tommorrow. She's doing bikini class at an NPC show. She's busted her ass and has kept going even when she wanted to quit a million fucking times. She's been a basket case and I'll be happy as hell once its over with but I'm proud as fuck of her. I'll post some pics in the next couple of days of her on stage but here's a few of her now. This was in 14 weeks and natural. No clen nothing.

Before:












Now:


----------



## losieloos (Jun 1, 2013)

She looks great! Good luck.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 1, 2013)

Dang colt i envy you!


----------



## losieloos (Jun 1, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Dang colt i envy you!



I bet you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice work. Big difference there!


----------



## DF (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow! She looks great!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 1, 2013)

Most of these people have no fucking business being on stage. I could step on stage at 12% bf right now and probably place. This is rediculous and its a pretty good size show. I really think she's going to do good. Most of these chicks look flat or flabby.


----------



## Jada (Jun 1, 2013)

wow big difference , great job


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

big difference.  I was looking at the first pic trying to figure it out, and then realized that was her "before" pic.

Very nice!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 1, 2013)

u can tell she put in alot of work..good job


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 1, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Dang colt i envy you!



^^^^^. She's a keeper Colt. fusho!


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 1, 2013)

looks good


----------



## grind4it (Jun 1, 2013)

Damn brother I know you have to be proud of her. It is obvious she has worked really hard......that why I almost feel guilt putting the last picture in my spank bank. Sorry man.


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 1, 2013)

Holey shit colt! Big difference. Nice! Good luck . Wish her the best.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 1, 2013)

Very impressed hope she wins first.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 1, 2013)

Good shit brother colt


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2013)

We all know what you had her doing for cardio!

She looks great bro!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2013)

great job!  good luck to her!


----------



## regular (Jun 1, 2013)

She looks great.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 1, 2013)

nice job! she did work hard! very impressive what one can do naturally when they put their mind into it and set their goals and let nothing get in the way of them!


----------



## corvettels3 (Jun 1, 2013)

You're one lucky man.. Best of luck. Keep us posted..


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 1, 2013)

that's dedication right there.  she'll kick ass bro.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 1, 2013)

best of luck to her on stage.
the change is very noticeable.  off topic.  will she continue training after the stage?

btw.  I love your kitchen. (I cook alot)


----------



## creekrat (Jun 1, 2013)

nice colt!  we're pulling for her


----------



## JOMO (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice colt. Can tell she put hard work in. Best of luck to her on stage.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 1, 2013)

I love a good amazing transformation. Kick ass and take names


----------



## R1rider (Jun 1, 2013)

WOW Colt, she looks great

good genetics


----------



## Popeye (Jun 1, 2013)

Damn...she looks great. A lot of hard work showin in 14 weeks. Good for you and her. Best of luck in the contest.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 1, 2013)

Def put in some hard work. Damn good job.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 1, 2013)

Great progress.  The hard work shows.


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 1, 2013)

She looks great and just having done my first show and knowing what she went through I have a lot of respect for what she did and what you had to put up with. I know the feeling of wanting to quit it was really bad around 6 weeks out. I wish her the best and I know she will be very glad she did it. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jun 1, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome colt,  she did a great job!  Best of luck to her.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 2, 2013)

Colt, how did she do? Did she place? Don't leave us hanging brother.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 2, 2013)

She took 4th!!! Got a big ass McClean sword and her pro card.


----------



## DF (Jun 2, 2013)

That's great Colt! Congrats to her!  Now tell her to go eat a pizza.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> She took 4th!!! Got a big ass McClean sword and her pro card.




Nice job! Now lay some pipe on her before she starts getting any of that self-esteem.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 2, 2013)

I read the rules wrong. She didn't get her pro card but she still kicked ass! So happy for her


----------



## gmoney66 (Jun 2, 2013)

That's awesome bro congrats i had to handcuff my x to a treadmill that's partly why she's an X lol hard work pays


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 2, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I read the rules wrong. She didn't get her pro card but she still kicked ass! So happy for her



She did kick ass. 4th place first show thats crazy. Congratz.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats. Her back progress is insane.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats, Mate! Huge transformation!


----------



## gothis (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey colt what if anything did she cycle?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 3, 2013)

congrats bro! She looks great , lots of hard work to step on stage and to take 4th is amazing I am sure you guys are siked for the future ! looking forward to her q&a in Flex lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 3, 2013)

gothis said:


> Hey colt what if anything did she cycle?



first post last sentence....natty hard work and dedication.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 3, 2013)

she ll be fine.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 4, 2013)

Found this on YouTube. She's the 3rd from the right. 

http://youtu.be/pyrkfNT1-bU


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Found this on YouTube. She's the 3rd from the right.
> 
> http://youtu.be/pyrkfNT1-bU



your girls the best looking one! u lucky fucker


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 4, 2013)

Youre girl is looking damn good bro


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks fellas. I thought so too. I get to marry her next June  She just needs to build up her quads hams and glutes a little more and I have no doubt she'll be getting her pro card. She crossed over to the darkside today and took some var so I'm sure she'll have a nice plump ass for me to bury my face in soon!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 4, 2013)

Var ass=very buriable


----------



## losieloos (Jun 4, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Thanks fellas. I thought so too. I get to marry her next June  She just needs to build up her quads hams and glutes a little more and I have no doubt she'll be getting her pro card. She crossed over to the darkside today and took some var so I'm sure she'll have a nice plump ass for me to bury my face in soon!



Pictures when it happens please.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice Colt! You are indeed a fortunate man.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice Colt, lucky man

Congrats


----------



## Supra (Jun 4, 2013)

She looks great, amazing team work!


----------



## whitelml (Jun 5, 2013)

Huge difference colt.   I bet your both proud.   P.s.  I want one


----------



## graniteman (Jun 5, 2013)

That's a radical transformation. You should save that series of pics, awesome work . You are a lucky guy


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 5, 2013)

kudos to those girls and anyone who steps on the stage but after watching that video..it would be hard for me to keep a straight face with the arm swinging movements (or whatever it is)/shoulder roll, ass in the air thingy they do.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 5, 2013)

Jenner said:


> kudos to those girls and anyone who steps on the stage but after watching that video..it would be hard for me to keep a straight face with the arm swinging movements (or whatever it is)/shoulder roll, ass in the air thingy they do.



8 inchHigh Heels makes that ass in the air thingy happen Jenner, so you will be fine


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 5, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> 8 inchHigh Heels makes that ass in the air thingy happen Jenner, so you will be fine



Lol, not happening


----------



## Cinderbl0k (Jun 6, 2013)

Kudos brotha! Her results are pretty damn motivational even for a dude!


----------

